# SRAM Rival FD Barrel Adjuster Question



## k1banjo (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a Cervelo S2 with SRAM Rival components. The fd barrel adjuster is located at the point where the FD cable enters into the frame. My problem is that the adjuster does not seem to take out the cable tension. I have had problems going from the small chainring to the large. I have checked the fd height and made sure that it is parallel. The limit screws are set fine, but the derailleur will stop short of the limit of the large chainring. No amount of the adjuster barrel seem seems to make any difference. Since this is the first type of barrel adjuster that I have ever had, I am probably inducing some kind of operator error. I would appreciate any help that you might have.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

If you're not able to get enough adjustment from your barrel adjuster, you may need to loosen it, then take some cable slack out at the derailleur. 

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Front Derailleur Adjustments
5. If barrel adjuster is all the way in or out there will be no adjustment possible. In these cases reset the barrel. Shift to innermost chainring and loosen inner wire pinch bolt. Turn the barrel fully clockwise and back out about 2 full turns. Pull wire gently with fourth-hand tool and tighten pinch bolt. Begin adjustment of inner wire tension as above.


----------

